# SALT ROLL CALL!!!! How much u got????



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Well its march already...looks clear for SE michigan for the next 2 weeks anyone worried about holding salt over the summer?!?!?!

All i have is about a 300 gallons of brine so im good.

how much do you have and of what???


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

im down to about 200lbs of salt and that will be gone tomorrow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

est about 30 ton it be there next winter


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i got about a yard left just in my hopper thats it


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I only got 3 bags(20kg-44lbs) All salt I bought last year on sale, I didnt have to buy this year. I should have just enough for this year.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Two nights worth or 25 ton - was hoping to lose about 5 of that tonight but not.

We are so far behind last year it, I think I bought more salt before Christmas last season than I did all this year.

Salt prices really should drop for next year, here's hoping for that.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

framer1901;1464636 said:


> Two nights worth or 25 ton - was hoping to lose about 5 of that tonight but not.
> 
> We are so far behind last year it, I think I bought more salt before Christmas last season than I did all this year.
> 
> Salt prices really should drop for next year, here's hoping for that.


lets hope that would definatly be nice


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Sitting on 50 ton right now. Not sure about what the salt company is going to do since I didn't come close to my quota.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yep siyying on 50 ton. shouldnt have gotten that last order but the weatherman said snow was coming that day! dum a$$es


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Barn will be full by the end of the week again, 450 tons.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

About 20 tons. Could have got by with last years leftovers.Waste of $1700.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

prolly got 10 tons sitting in the container now. I have no problem letting it sit in there over summer as we lined the walls and floor with 3/4" ply. Only problem is getting it out to move the container back to our yard as its currently on site.

only used about 30 tons so far approx. projected use was 60 tons.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a month of winter left, any responsible contractor will have 3+ applications of salt on hand. It's safer to sit on salt then be caught with your pants down.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

SnowMatt13;1464710 said:


> Barn will be full by the end of the week again, 450 tons.


HOLY SALTSHAKER BATMAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

More than enough bulk and 6.5 pallets of Power Thaw. Screw snow give me 4" of ice, I'll burn it off


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Cutter1;1464690 said:


> Sitting on 50 ton right now. Not sure about what the salt company is going to do since I didn't come close to my quota.


There will be so many guys not hitting their quota...what are they gonna do.... maybe they need us now that winter was a bust.
Steve


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

About 100 tons of snow slicer. sitting on 4 sites, and 65 ton at my shop. Was hoping to burn through another 37 this weekend, but we couldn't get a full salt run, it kept breaking apart as it slid north. only used 8t. We will have the same problem of emptying containers that are way below projected usage, so far only 50 ton out of 110 projected on the site locations. and only 450 to my shop, down from 1500 last year. edit-Most likely salt company will try to get you to rollover same contract for next year if you are way below quota.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

JD Dave;1464795 said:



> There's a month of winter left, any responsible contractor will have 3+ applications of salt on hand. It's safer to sit on salt then be caught with your pants down.


WOOT, WOOT. Ive hit the big time show, as a responsible contractor. That is about what we have left. 3 to 3.5 storms. I hope we get it.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1464795 said:


> There's a month of winter left, any responsible contractor will have 3+ applications of salt on hand. It's safer to sit on salt then be caught with your pants down.


On the site im on.......We have aboot 200-300 Tonnes.....That should get us 2+ Apps...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

JD Dave;1464795 said:


> There's a month of winter left, any responsible contractor will have 3+ applications of salt on hand. It's safer to sit on salt then be caught with your pants down.


For sure, Thats why you gotta have connections! Being good friends with one of the biggest salt distributers in the state (at least) comes in handy! I have approx. 300 gallons in my immediate vicinity. But have access to over 550 tons+ of rock and 30,000+ in liquid.

Im set!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1464795 said:


> There's a month of winter left, any responsible contractor will have 3+ applications of salt on hand. It's safer to sit on salt then be caught with your pants down.


I'm trying to shrink my salt holdings so I can move the salt storage bin, but I'd have to agree that 3 apps would be about the minimum. Unless you are going to quite plowing after this year, it's carry over to next.

However, I'm not all that responsible this spring.. Maybe 2+ apps on hand. With temps in the 50's for two weeks, I should be ok... If not I've got a good source if I need more.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

We only have a couple tons of bulk left but close to 3000 gallons of brine left.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I tend to buy at the end of the season and keep it on hand for next year. Fall is always the tightest time, putting out money for equipment, materials, employees, etc before I get paid (doesn't start till January). At the same time, spring is the most prosperous time, getting paid for snow into July and landscaping at the same time. Deals can be made with salt suppliers a bit easier come spring time. 

Because I pre purchased last season, I've only bought 20 tons this entire season. Its nice to have one less check to write. 

I'll be placing a good size order this week. Currently, I'm pretty low currently though. This last long duration storm really depleted the piles.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have around 35 ton left. We only used around 7 ton all winter(extended fall). As for the suppliers i watched are terminal unload two barges last week there yard is very full. Last year at this time it was empty. It's just lost income to me after the lack of winter this year having all that lost money hurt the bottom line bad.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i have 1,000's of tons of salt 5 miles away so I'm not to worried about it.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

JD Dave;1464795 said:


> There's a month of winter left, any responsible contractor will have 3+ applications of salt on hand. It's safer to sit on salt then be caught with your pants down.


Nice post, and I agree.

I've got that and then some. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ussmileyflag i got 6 ton salt,about 1200 lb calcium chloride, its in dry storage.good start for next winter..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Used 25ton this year have 8ton or so sitting left


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

Around 12 tons at the shop... but have about 90 tons left on quota. Winter just wasn't worth squat !!


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

sitting on 50 tons in bin lookin like till next year what can you do.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone ever have problems keeping salt over the summer?
Last year we used it all up. All we had was liquid left over which wasnt a problem


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1465542 said:


> Anyone ever have problems keeping salt over the summer?
> Last year we used it all up. All we had was liquid left over which wasnt a problem


We took our leftover from last year and stored it outside behind the shop.At some point the tarp came off and it got rained on all season. It was fine in the fall. Just had to rake some leaves and garbage off of it. Loaded truck with skid and moved it inside.Unfortunately its still in the shop under the 22 tons we had delivered in Dec. Now going to have to store about 20 tons till next year I guess its money in the bank. Just had my taxes done, sure could use that money. Wonder if I could pay IRS in salt?payup


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

22 ton , year round


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I hav about 18 ton left, thats a nic start for next season.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Plow man Foster;1465542 said:


> Anyone ever have problems keeping salt over the summer?
> Last year we used it all up. All we had was liquid left over which wasnt a problem


Ya I do I keep mine in the same bay I keep trucks trailers and mulch in the summer I can have a few tons left over and through them in the corner of my building somewhere but much more than that is not good


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

leigh;1464767 said:


> About 20 tons. Could have got by with last years leftovers.Waste of $1700.


Leigh, never view rock salt purchase as a waste :crying:

Summers coming Think Ice Cream

Try this cool and simple recipe to make your own ice cream. Your taste buds will thank you!

•1 tablespoon sugar 
•1/2 cup milk 
•1/4 teaspoon vanilla
•6 tablespoons rock salt (or regular salt if you can't find rock salt) :laughing:
•1 gallon size Ziploc bag 
•1 pint size Ziploc bag 
•Ice

1.Fill the gallon size bag (the larger bag) with ice about half way and add the salt and seal it.
2.Mix the sugar, milk and vanilla in the small pint sized bag and seal it.
3.Open up the large bag and put the small bag inside and seal the large bag again.
4.Shake the bag and you'll see your mixture in the small bag turn into ice cream! (It will take about 5 minutes of shaking)

Open up the small bag and enjoy!!


----------



## coleex (Sep 6, 2011)

Had 70 ton brought in in November, still got a good 60 sitting there. ?????????????????????????


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Salty dog;1465984 said:


> Leigh, never view rock salt purchase as a waste :crying:
> 
> Summers coming Think Ice Cream
> 
> ...


Some guys could make a lot of ice cream this year if they could only find the milk :laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Same as a lot of guys, about 30 tons. I should have just emptied out the container and bought local. Unless we get an extreme end of March We'll be moving it. 2 week forecast is in the 50-60's and lows of 40's. Oh well off to a good start next year I guess.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

17 of the 27 skids left its going to be tight in the shop with all the mowers


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

dfd9;1465046 said:


> Nice post, and I agree.
> 
> I've got that and then some. One less thing to worry about.


I dont have any and I feel it is one less thing to worry about :laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

After the beating we took last season, I decided to focus on other things for this season.

Pretty glad I did that, LOL! (now to start planning for next year...)


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

So now another year has gone buy. I will ask the same queston, how much salt does everyone got left for the year? Will you have to get more for this year? I bet most of us used more this year then last.
Here is what I got left, minus the dozen bags I got in truck. I wont need anymore deicer for this year, maybe more sand though as I only got about 1000pounds


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

20 tons of bulk


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

One full pallet


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*salt*

about 13 ton of bulk


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not enough, should be getting another 110 tons or so tomorrow.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I used 35 ton and got another 32 ton delivered last week. Mixed with Magic and stacked. New salter is burning or spreading a lot more than what I had before. Not so much snow but a lot of events this year.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I went into last spring sitting on 15 ton...Guess what? I still have about 3-4 ton left from the 15 tons. My projected salt use per year is about 18-20 tons. It has taken me 2 years to reach my projections. Last 2 winters were not white here.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm down to half a pallet, enough for 3 more storms.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

231 50 lb bags rock salt, few bags triple blend, calcium all gone , just enough for 2 more runs. got i skid in 1 truck ,1 skid in other truck and about 135 bags still in warehouse...ussmileyflag:. man i got to get away from these bags :laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

racer47;1609791 said:


> 231 50 lb bags rock salt, few bags triple blend, calcium all gone , just enough for 2 more runs. got i skid in 1 truck ,1 skid in other truck and about 135 bags still in warehouse...ussmileyflag:. man i got to get away from these bags :laughing:


Ya it sounds like your at the place in time you need to look at converting to mostly bulk, buy a ton or 2, you got a place to store & means to spread & load bulk?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

~50 tons. Still have to buy 23 more... Hope to end up using all but will likely have ~10-15 tons of it left


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have 20 ton or so in the bin, but don't have a quota so we just get it as needed in 25 ton loads.
Around 100 bags for walks but should burn through most of that pretty easy.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

60 ton . looks good for wed -thurs . spreaders will be on hi


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

We've used around 420 ton this year, normal year is 800. Got about 150 sitting in the bin now. So it'll be there ready for next year and my salt supplier holds the rest till next year. So i'll only have to stack 100 ton next fall to fill the bin if no more is used this season.


----------

